# Crazy colors on Samsung HLT-6187S



## blackjack12982 (Mar 31, 2009)

I purchased this DLP TV in November from a friend. The warranty has since elapsed from Samsung, but in the last two weeks or so, the colors on this TV have started going crazy. It will switch from a regular colored screen to strictly all one color just with different shades of that color. It will be one color for some time, then switch to a different color altogether. I have gone through the menu on my TV, and I don't see a menu for troubleshooting, ie. something that told me that the LED light engine is out, etc.

Thanks for any responses, this thing is massive and I don't have a big enough vehicle to just transport this to a shop.

Robert


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If the light bulb is 3 years old it could be the problem. But I was under the impression the screen just would get dimmer as the bulb started going.

here is the manual to download. maybe something in there will help
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6QVGi0doE6L/p_305HLT6187/Samsung-HL-T6187S.html


----------



## blackjack12982 (Mar 31, 2009)

wacor,

thanks for the reply. i have the manual, and it definitely doesn't go into anything like this. it lists solutions such as changing the channel, powering off, and if that doesn't help it, then take it to a repair center. i almost need a semi to move this thing anywhere, weight really isn't an issue, just overall size.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I would have thought there was a color alignment option but maybe DLP does not have that.


----------



## blackjack12982 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just turned the tv on this morning, it worked fine for the first 10 minutes or so, then restarted doing what it normally does, switching colors. I went through all of the menu on the tv again, and there is no "Color alignment", I reset the tv back to factory settings, but no luck, still the same.

Thanks again!


----------

